# digital ballast



## juniorgrower (Nov 24, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a new digital ballast and was wondering if the digital uses less electricity than the magnetic ballast?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2011)

The digital(or electronic) ballasts use the wame amount of watts as the magnetic ballasts. They are just more efficient, quieter, and run cooler than the magnetic balasts. The key with the digital ballasts is to get digital bulbs as well, as they are supposedly made to work with the frequencies of the digis and will last longer. They also typically put out more lumens for a longer period of time.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

and they run MH and HPS bulbs without even flicking a switch, atleast mine do.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 26, 2011)

The guy at my local grow supply store told me the digital ballast used a lot less energy than the magnetic ballast.  But his job is to sell products.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 26, 2011)

The only switch on my Quantum is for dimming 50/75/100. The power cords have separate plug-ins for 110/240. Mine runs super quiet and super cool.


----------

